# Welk resort San Diego - Recommended?



## Pompey Family (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been looking at exchange potentials for our two Marriott weeks and I'm interested in the Welk Resort in San Diego.  Can someone fill me in with the blurb that isn't on their website and how does it compare to Marriott timeshares?


----------



## Quiet Pine (Sep 1, 2012)

We stayed there in March and thought it was an excellent vacation. It's one of the Top 10 in the TUG resort reviews (available to TUG members--$15 fee to join) with a 9.4 rating. Reviews are written by TUG members with no resort-management bias. Welk is in Escondido, northern San Diego County, and a 45-minute drive to San Diego itself.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 1, 2012)

*Summers are hot*



Pompey Family said:


> I've been looking at exchange potentials for our two Marriott weeks and I'm interested in the Welk Resort in San Diego.  Can someone fill me in with the blurb that isn't on their website and how does it compare to Marriott timeshares?



They have lots of property with golf course or two and a Broadway-type playhouse onsite.  They are about 20-30 minutes to the beach so in the July-September timeframe their temperatures are in the 90s.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 1, 2012)

My family was there for spring break this year and it was great. The grounds are meticulous, the units were nicely upgraded (talking about the older section, not Villas on the Green), the pools and water slide and splash pads were great, and they were many activities for the kids.  Welk Mountain resorts section is supposed to have the most exquisite units, although it is slightly disconnected from the rest of the resort. Not a big deal unless you want to walk around the expansive Welk grounds, which we enjoyed by the way.


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 1, 2012)

We were there 3 years ago in June which was still too cold for our pool weather tastes, though the pool is heated. It just got chilly for our son getting in/out to do the slide.  I'd go July/Aug/Sept next time.

The drive to the beach seemed really short, and didn't bother us at all.

We would not stay in "villas on the green" again. We were in one side of a lock off, didn't have a full kitchen, and the noise control from the other side was very poor. We could hear each other eating meals! That was too weird. The living room set up was awful. The one couch was very far from a very small TV that was set up on top of the fridge. With napping kids, and going to bed early, it was uncomfortable for us, as the parents, to stay up and watch TV. I don't even think we'd consider a 2 bedroom if the other side is the same.

I'm not sure I'd want to stay in the mountain villas since it's VERY far from the main pool/slide. Though they do have their own pool and splash pad.

If we go again, we'd stay in the resort villas, which are all 2 bedrooms and very large from what we hear.


----------



## bshmerlie (Sep 1, 2012)

I really like the resort a lot.  The kids love the water slides. You will definitely need a car to get around. If you like the Marriotts you wont be dissapointed.  I personally dont think the drive to San Diego is that big of a deal...but if your goal is to spend your time at the beach everyday this is not the best resort to choose.  But if your goal is to visit San Diego and maybe a trip to Disneyland this is a pretty good resort to choose.   Its a good home base but also a nice place to hang out at.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 1, 2012)

We own at Welk and like it very much. As noted by others, the Villas on the Green would be my last choice of the three sections of the resort available.  They are in the process of updating the units, but that will take a couple of years to complete the entire VOG.

The Resort Villas are the dedicated 2 BR units that are the oldest section of the resort.  They were just remodeled in the past couple of years and are very nice.  The units are very spacious.  The buildings are either one or two stories depending on the unit you are assigned. We have stayed here the most over the years since they are older and like them a lot.

The Mountain Villas are the newest section of the resort.  While they are on the far side of the resort they are very nice.  They have a beautiful pool, a slide, a water splash area for kids, an owners lounge, a pool table and ping pong table.  We have stayed there a couple of times are enjoy it as well.

The drive to the beach in Carlsbad isn't too bad, about 30 minutes. The San Diego Zoo Animal Park is in Escondido, Temecula and the wine country is about 25 minutes to the north, and there are a lot of golf courses in the area.  As others noted, San Diego with the main zoo, Sea World and other sites is about 40 minutes.  Commute traffic is very bad, but they do have express lanes available if you need them.

Good luck.  Enjoy.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 1, 2012)

We were there in February. 




2012-03-02_10-54-25_878 by dntanderson, on Flickr

The Resort was very nice. The unit 2BR unit was huge.





[/url]
2012-02-29_16-52-12_937 by dntanderson, on Flickr[/IMG]

The kitchen was very nice



2012-02-26 11.18.45 by dntanderson, on Flickr

The resort is rather isolated and not well connected with transportation other than a rental car. Would probably go back.


----------



## Mickey Moe (Sep 1, 2012)

We were there last week of July. One bedroom was a little small, pull out couch not very comfortable. Resort was very nice, multiple pools and activities, pool cabana, theatre, golf, fishing, pizza hut take out and a very nice sit down restaurant. The groceries are limited and very expensive, take the 10 minute ride to Escondito which has all ammenities.

Well located for visiting SOCAL, 45 min San Diego, 30 min Carlsbad and Oceanside, 30 min La Jolla, 75 min Anaheim. I would recommend it.


----------



## hjtug (Sep 1, 2012)

We have found Welk to be useful when we visit our son and family in Pasadena.  It is some distance but it seems to be the nicest resort we can exchange into fairly reliably with our Wyndham points.  Last fall we stayed in one of the 2 bedroom units not in Villas on the Green.  It was very nice and our son and his wife stayed with us for a few days.



JulieAB said:


> We would not stay in "villas on the green" again. We were in one side of a lock off, didn't have a full kitchen, and the noise control from the other side was very poor. We could hear each other eating meals! That was too weird. The living room set up was awful. The one couch was very far from a very small TV that was set up on top of the fridge. With napping kids, and going to bed early, it was uncomfortable for us, as the parents, to stay up and watch TV. I don't even think we'd consider a 2 bedroom if the other side is the same.



  We visited them this spring and met our new Grandson.  We stayed in a one bedroom in Villas on the Green and were very pleased with the unit.  It was every bit as nice as the previous two bedroom except that the kitchen seemed a bit smaller.  The II confirmation listed it as 1BDRML, for a large one bedroom.  You must have had the small one bedroom side of the two bedroom lockoff.


----------



## eal (Sep 1, 2012)

We go every year in February, always staying in the older section with 2 bedrooms.  We love it!  We especially enjoy wine-tasking in Temecula.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 1, 2012)

What time of year do you plan to travel?

The Lawrence Welk should be an easy exchange for you. It is a nice resort, but it is a bit remote - it is inland, not right on the coast. Traffic heading toward Escondido from the coast can be heavy in the evenings.

You might also consider Marriott's Newport Coast and Four Seasons Aviara - however neither of these resorts has water slides.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies.  I prefer to read reviews from timeshare users rather than go by something written on Tripadvisor as many people go to TS resorts expecting a hotel experience.  It looks like the resort ticks all the boxes.  Whilst going to the beach is something we'd do the kids are more interested in the pools plus I understand the pacific isn't particularly warm at any time.  A hire car would also be a definite so no worries about having to drive anywhere.

Legoland, Disney and all the usual sights will be on the cards and August will be when we'd go due to the school holidays, what's the weather like during this time?


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Another owner*

Good morning,
I'm another owner of the 2 bedroom villas.  
The weather is usually warm and can get into the high 90's in August.
You are a distance from Disney and traffic can be very bad so keep that in mind and if going to Disney go early and plan on getting back very late.
When you drive to San Diego also take in the Hotel Del Coranodo which is just across the bridge once you are in San Diego.  
We have never stayed in the newer sections ourselves but I think most families would prefer the villas (more cofortable feeling) for us, the newer units just look cold and not kid friendly.  
Another fun thing for us is to drive to San Diego then head North along the coast stopping at all the towns as you go.  Each one has it's own feel and things to do.
Bart


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 2, 2012)

hjtug said:


> We have found Welk to be useful when we visit our son and family in Pasadena. It is some distance but it seems to be the nicest resort we can exchange into fairly reliably with our Wyndham points.


 
That is some serious windshield time  (200 + Miles Round Trip + SOCAL Traffic)


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 2, 2012)

We stayed at FS Aviara and Welk for a couple weeks in June, drove to Disney several times and never ran into much traffic at all.     We were in carpool lanes though.  I think it took an hour tops.  We're from a big city, so driving an hour is no big deal to us! Especially for Disney!  

Weather will be hotter at the Welk in August, cooler down in San Diego and close to the coast.  Anaheim will be cooler as well, so you should be fine.  Second half of August would be better than the first half, as far as crowds go, so keep that in mind too.  Many schools go back in August.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 2, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> ... I understand the pacific isn't particularly warm at any time.


Sometimes it is cold ... The rest of the time it is colder than that.
Our of our last 5 N. California dives the water temp was less than 57 deg.
So. Cal is warmer than that in the summer, but it isn't Hawaii or Florida.


----------



## hjtug (Sep 2, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by hjtug
> We have found Welk to be useful when we visit our son and family in Pasadena. It is some distance but it seems to be the nicest resort we can exchange into fairly reliably with our Wyndham points.





Rent_Share said:


> That is some serious windshield time  (200 + Miles Round Trip + SOCAL Traffic)



Yes, it is about two hours driving time from Welk Resort to Pasadena during times when the traffic is not backed up.  In a typical visit we might visit at their place one or two days and they can stay with us for a few days at Welk.  We would love to try out Marriott's Newport Coast but have not yet been successful in trading into it.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 2, 2012)

Based on SR 55 traffic, it would not shorten your commute time significantly


The Drive from North County San Diego to the "Orange Crush" is at Freeway Speed, the Drive from Newport to SR55/I5 is at Snail Pace

YM(Time)MV


----------



## hjtug (Sep 2, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Based on SR 55 traffic, it would not shorten your commute time significantly



From Newport Coast?  Mapquest shows it is about 50 miles from there to Pasadena and about 1 hour.  Again, I understand that is only for times when traffic is not backed up.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 2, 2012)

Newport Coast absolutely would cut your commute time, at least halve it.


----------



## debraxh (Sep 3, 2012)

We were there the first full week of Aug.  The villa was huge, very nice and comfortable, not lacking anything we needed.  It was HOT that week ~95-100 (the one day we went to Temecula it was 105 there). Pools were nice, but the larger ones with the water slides were crazy crowded.  We went once for about 10 mins and left for one of the smaller, less crowded pools. Golf was reasonable, but again it was too hot to be very enjoyable. Lots of activities were offered, but we didn't participate.

It was about a 20 min drive to the nearest grocery store (recommended by the concierge).  On site mini-market way overpriced.  Restaurant was decent and not over priced.  Monday they had a farmer's market/craft fair but it was too hot to really enjoy.  Would have been fine once the sun went down, but by that time they were closing!

Drive to San Diego, Oceanside, Carlsbad, Temecula, were not bad at all.  I think a trip to Disneyland would make for a long day.  My guess is the drive would be 1 1/2 hrs minimum each way.  

California beaches can be both beautiful and fun, but the water is always too cold for me to be comfortable with more than wading -- and I grew up here


----------



## daventrina (Sep 3, 2012)

debraxh said:


> It was about a 20 min drive to the nearest grocery store (recommended by the concierge).


There is a Von's 5-10 minutes south.


----------

